# Which road tyres for Turbo Levo 6fattie



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the HT Comp and use it for my injured knees rehabs.

Can you recommend a street/road tyres to replace the original tyres?

I ride on footpath, bike ways, roads and park/grass.

Appreciate your advise.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Maxxis Hookworm would be awesome, not for loose dirt and mud though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

Cougar2465 said:


> I have the HT Comp and use it for my injured knees rehabs.
> 
> Can you recommend a street/road tyres to replace the original tyres?
> 
> I ride on footpath, bike ways, roads and park/grass.


Schwalbe Super Moto-X 
Size: ETRTO 70-584 (27.5 x 2.80 inch)
Article number: 11101108 
EAN: 4026495784641

Inflation pressure: 1.50 - 3.00 Bar (20 - 45 psi) 
Maximum load (at max inflation): 155 kg (341 lb)
Speed rated to 50 km/hr (31 mph) in compliance with ECE-R75


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks JRT, I just purchased a pair.

Just what I am looking for!

Now I think I'd get another pair of wheels for this tire for easy change over...


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

Cougar2465 said:


> Now I think I'd get another pair of wheels for this tire for easy change over...


Here is a link to a carbon rim wheelset from Light Bicycle in 650B-plus, 50mm outside width, 45mm inside width.

For a price check, I configured as follows: 
Front axle: 15/110 boost
Rear axle: 12/148 boost
Freehub body: Shimano MTB 10/11S 
Brake hub: 6 bolt
Front and rear spoke holes: 32H
Spoke head: J-bend
Hub: black Hope Pro 44T
Spoke: Sapim CX Ray
Nipples: Black brass (aluminum suffers corrosion)
aesthetics: matte, UD, no decals
added valve stems and tubeless tape
Price is $978

Upgrade hubs to black DT Swiss 240S and price inceases to $1083

shipping is ~$100


----------

